# Is it possible to book H room with AGR points?



## colobok (May 31, 2011)

I know that H room may become available for general purchase if it's not sold for handicaps like 7 days before departure.

But is it possible to get it using AGR points?

I wonder because we need a family bedroom for family of 4 and they are very limited (huge mistake of car designers!)

so they are sold out months in advance.

So can I call AGR 7 days before departure and ask - please give me H family bedroom because the regular one is sold out?


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2011)

First, yes you can! If you are qualified for it, the cost is the same as a roomette, If not, I believe it costs the same as a bedroom.

Second, you said "H Family Bedroom". There is no such animal! The Family Bedroom is on one end of the hallway, and includes 4 berths (even though 2 of them are very short). It does not have a toilet in the room. The H-Room is at the other end of the hallway, but has only 2 berths and an in-room curtained off toilet. It only sleeps 2 passengers!


----------



## RRrich (May 31, 2011)

If you (or your wife) is qualified for it you can book the H-room for AGR points - at the same rate as a roomette.


----------



## colobok (May 31, 2011)

You misunderstood my question.

No, we don't qualify for H room.

But I've read here previously that unsold H rooms become available for everybody if they are not sold like 7 days (?) before departure.

What I mean by "H room" is the room similar to the Family Bedroom (2 adults+2 kids), but on the other side of the car.

Maybe the official name is not "H room" (I saw "H room" name in Viewliners), I don't know, but it's reserved for handicaps.


----------



## AlanB (May 31, 2011)

colobok said:


> You misunderstood my question.
> 
> No, we don't qualify for H room.
> 
> But I've read here previously that unsold H rooms become available for everybody if they are not sold like 7 days (?) before departure.


That is correct, unsold H rooms become available to anyone 10 days out from the departure date.



colobok said:


> What I mean by "H room" is the room similar to the Family Bedroom (2 adults+2 kids), but on the other side of the car.Maybe the official name is not "H room" (I saw "H room" name in Viewliners), I don't know, but it's reserved for handicaps.


The only room that sleeps 4 is the family room, and that is only available on Superliner trains. It's on one side of the car and numbered either room 15 or the F room. The other side of the car contains the H room.

But there are no H rooms that can sleep 4 people. They all sleep two. That said, the Viewliner H room could squeeze 3, if two sleep on the bottom bunk. But again, there are no H rooms that will sleep 4.


----------



## colobok (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanB said:


> The only room that sleeps 4 is the family room, and that is only available on Superliner trains. It's on one side of the car and numbered either room 15 or the F room. The other side of the car contains the H room.
> 
> But there are no H rooms that can sleep 4 people. They all sleep two. That said, the Viewliner H room could squeeze 3, if two sleep on the bottom bunk. But again, there are no H rooms that will sleep 4.


You are correct. I was under impression that H room can accomodate 4 people because it has the same size as Family Bedroom, but I was wrong.

Gee, lots of families have 4 people and they have VERY limited options to take trains. Eastern trains don't have accomodations for 4 people at all

and Western trains have only 1 room per sleeping car, which is almost nothing because they are sold out most of the time!

When I advise people who have families of 4 to take Amtrak they are excited in the beginning, but once they realize that they have to buy 2 separate roommettes - they are very disappointed.

Now I will change my question - if we have 2 or 3 people travelling - can we get H room using AGR points if H room is not sold and if all other Bedrooms are sold out?


----------



## darien-l (Jun 1, 2011)

I did this very thing (booked an H-room with AGR points) last year.

To summarize, I called AGR, got three different answers, but eventually got them to book an H-room for me, but with stern warnings that it will be "conductor's discretion" whether to let us stay in the room or not if we're not obviously mobility impaired. In the end, there were no problems with the conductor at all. Here's the thread from last year: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/32930-agr-bedroom-redemption-for-family-bedroom/page__view__findpost__p__235613

That said, this was with the "old" AGR, and now that Amtrak itself is running it, the rules may be different (and better thought out). Best thing to do would be call and ask. As always, if you don't like the answer, try calling back a few times.


----------



## amamba (Jun 1, 2011)

colobok said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The only room that sleeps 4 is the family room, and that is only available on Superliner trains. It's on one side of the car and numbered either room 15 or the F room. The other side of the car contains the H room.
> ...


Many times you will find the cost of 2 roomettes to be less than one family bedroom when paying $$$ for it. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## colobok (Jun 2, 2011)

amamba said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Family bedroom is 20000 points when 2 roomettes are 30000 points. Plus separating family is not a good point.


----------



## rogerVarland (Jun 2, 2011)

colobok said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > colobok said:
> ...



This summer our family of four will enjoy a family bedroom CHI-PDX and then try two roomettes on the return LAX-CHI. We booked the roomettes across the aisle from each other which while hopefully allow some interaction. (and give me a better window)


----------



## amamba (Jun 2, 2011)

colobok said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Many times you will find the cost of 2 roomettes to be less than one family bedroom when paying $$$ for it. Just something to keep in mind.
> ...


Yes, I understand that the points value is different than the $$$ value. Which is why I explicitly stated that when purchasing rooms with $$$ (dollars), it can often be cheaper to buy two roomettes instead of a family bedroom. And if you get two roomettes, a simple call to reservations could ensure that you got them across the hall or next door. I am not sure how that would really be separating your family....


----------



## PaulM (Jun 30, 2011)

darien-l said:


> To summarize, I called AGR, got three different answers, but eventually got them to book an H-room for me, but with stern warnings that it will be "conductor's discretion" whether to let us stay in the room or not if we're not obviously mobility impaired. In the end, there were no problems with the conductor at all.


Since when does Amtrak sell stand-by tickets?

A couple years ago I tried to board #380 at the originating station with a ticket for myself AND a ticket my bicycle. The conductor said I wouldn't be able to bring the bike on board unless there was room. To make it even stupider, even if there weren't room, no one would know until several stops up the line toward Chicago (the train tends to pick up passengers at each station; but doesn't drop many off until Naperville). About the only time I ever lost my cool with a conductor.

I later called Customer Service to complain; and they agreed the conductor was out of line. But in this case, I suspect it is the agent who is confused.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 30, 2011)

darien-l said:


> I did this very thing (booked an H-room with AGR points) last year.
> 
> To summarize, I called AGR, got three different answers, but eventually got them to book an H-room for me, but with stern warnings that it will be "conductor's discretion" whether to let us stay in the room or not if we're not obviously mobility impaired. In the end, there were no problems with the conductor at all. Here's the thread from last year: http://discuss.amtra...post__p__235613
> 
> That said, this was with the "old" AGR, and now that Amtrak itself is running it, the rules may be different (and better thought out). Best thing to do would be call and ask. As always, if you don't like the answer, try calling back a few times.


If it sounds like I am scolding you, it is due to my poor skills with words - I was graduated from a Technical College

If you booked the H-room (even though you did not qualify) then when I called and requested an H-room, for which wifey and I do qualify, then the agent would see that it was booked and so I could NOT get a ticket for it. So what problem would the Conductor have??


----------

